# A Ron White Classic: Do you like porn?



## Oasus (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY711HJK7pg


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

Around 0:22 I was thinking "Dude that looks like Elton John!"


----------

